# How to change ' Site Blocked By NETGEAR Firewall ' page



## Distance (Apr 15, 2006)

I have got the Netgear DG834G Firewall router

When I block sites it comes up with the following page:


```
Web Site Blocked

<table border=0 width=100%>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR]
[TR][TD]
[CENTER]
[B][SIZE=14]Web Site Blocked By NETGEAR Firewall[/SIZE][/B]

[/TD][/TR]
[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]

<a href=http://www.netgear.com>[B]NETGEAR
```
I want to know how to change this page to something different.

Any way to change this?

Thanks alot

Josh


----------



## XtremeNuker (Oct 18, 2004)

Is it suppose to appear like that, from my knowledge my router is also able to block websites but its suppose to show successfully added. Now it seems like a router firmware issue. Check it out with Net Gear website. You will never know it might be a firmware issue.


----------



## Distance (Apr 15, 2006)

I don't think you understand 

I know why that page shows, when I block websites and there is no problem with that. Infact there is no problem at all.

However I wish it to show my own custom page and I wanted to know a way to do this


----------



## Distance (Apr 15, 2006)

Bump, anyone?


----------



## Edfrommars (Feb 24, 2007)

Possibly search around the install directory for a .html file that could be the blocked page one, then change it to whatever you want.


----------



## Distance (Apr 15, 2006)

I have tried that method, my thoughts are it is stored within the router itself.


----------



## Edfrommars (Feb 24, 2007)

In that case, I doubt you can change them because you probably aren't allowed access to those files.


----------



## hermes (Aug 12, 2000)

The only thing I could think of is to see if you can locate it on the startup disk and copy the whole contents of the disk to your hard drive, change the html code on the file, and remove and reinstall, but from the hard drive. You may need to copy the html page and make the changes then save it to the install files and overwrite the original as it may be write protected.

Else, you could try asking coders if there is a script you could insert somewhere to display a different page than the default. Beyond me i'm afraid.


----------



## Distance (Apr 15, 2006)

Its netgear its not as easy as asking the coder

However the support co said there is no html file on my system to alter


----------



## hermes (Aug 12, 2000)

I did ask the coder and got this:

http://www.galliford.org/dg834g/

I hope it helps.


----------



## hermes (Aug 12, 2000)

i happen to have a spare one of these and might give this a go myself out of interest.


----------



## hermes (Aug 12, 2000)

I also emailed a mate who deals with the netgear techies through his job and he's going to ask them.


----------



## Distance (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## Distance (Apr 15, 2006)

Any updates?`


----------



## Distance (Apr 15, 2006)

On holiday will check back in 2weeks

Nice to see a reply when I get back


----------



## kindesign (Apr 5, 2007)

Bump. 

The netgear router's configuration files are composed of a number of HTML pages. One of these pages is shown whenever someone accesses a blocked page. It says "Blocked by Netgear". 

The purpose of this thread is to discover a way to edit this page to display a custom message, i.e. "Blocked by your Administrator. Ph34R M3 " 

In order to do this we need to access the system files of the router. There must be some port, or command that will allow us entry to these files so that we can switch the "blocked by" html page with our own.

Ultimately, we will probably need a Netgear engineer to leak the access method/code to the router but in the meantime exploring ftp and telnet features may give us access to higher levels of router functionality. Another avenue might be to discover a way to download or copy all of the router files onto our system and manipulate them. These ideas have been outlined earlier in the thread.

Anyone with any other ideas?


----------



## hermes (Aug 12, 2000)

That was pretty a abstract post. Fair play.


----------



## Distance (Apr 15, 2006)

Back from vacation. Guessing nobody can help with this


----------



## hermes (Aug 12, 2000)

I asked my friend if he had heard or was likely to. He says he hasn't and wouldn't hold his breath waiting.

So I tried this:

Browser:
http://192.168.0.1/setup.cgi?todo=debug
Hit Enter, let the page load.

Command Prompt:

telnet 192.168.0.1

Goes to -

Netgear Root Directory:

Enter: ls

The answer lies in modifying files/code in there, somewhere, if its do-able. Its way past me though.


----------



## Distance (Apr 15, 2006)

Nice find, can anyone help me further?

Thanks


----------



## hermes (Aug 12, 2000)

Sorry if its all just links but:

http://sarwiki.informatik.hu-berlin.de/Hacking_the_Netgear_wgt634u

May be it's a similar process.


----------



## Distance (Apr 15, 2006)

It has been a while, does anyone else have any ideas.

Thanks


----------



## kdog_116 (Nov 29, 2007)

any lucky yet Distance?


----------



## Distance (Apr 15, 2006)

As you can see from the thread, no.

Please refer to the thread for updates rather than emailing me.

Thanks


----------



## Distance (Apr 15, 2006)

It has been a while since I raised this issue, does anybody know how to do it now?

Thanks


----------

